# How to outfit bird cage for handicapped Cockatiel



## Debbie53 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi....
My cockatiel recently sustained an injury to his leg.
He is having a terrible time getting around his cage.
What should I buy to help in making him more comfortable
getting around, getting to his food, sleep area?
Thank You !
Deb


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

i have no idea but thats awful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

You can get platform perches from http://www.perchfactory.com/bird_cage_perches/platform_shelf_corner_perches.htm


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a bird with deformed feet and broken wings so she can't really grip anything well and has terrible balance. I just try to make sure perches are close enough together so she can hop from perch to perch and I also use platforms and perches with large diameters. Rope perches are a must because of the areas she exerts pressure on her feet..if I used all wood she would get foot sores. I will take pictures of her cage set up later this week and will post it in the Cage Pictures thread so you can be on the lookout for that.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

That was a great link Iperry82 gave you. i also found some good ideas at the $2 shop, IE shower corner trays.

You can make platforms. These can be a flat piece of wood screwed to the side of the cage
And simple steps. Like a flat piece of wood 50mm wide as long as you need, and nail or screw little pieces across it.

I have seen good long cages for rodents that would work. These have platforms and ladders set at different levels


----------



## Debbie53 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone !! 
I will get him set up good with all your recommendations.....


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of us have special needs birdies. 

Can you tell us a little more about the injury? Has he seen a vet? He can have a very good quality of life even with a handicap, but if he hasn't had a medical evaluation, then I'd really urge you to get him one for two reasons: 1) there may be additional treatments that could improve his mobility and 2) lameness in male cockatiels can sometimes be related to internal swelling or tumors. So you need to be sure his current condition is permanent, and also not likely to worsen.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Shower corner tray









Simple piece of a limb screwed to cage. Sorry about the bird pooh.









This is just a slice off of a log with 4x hooks so that it can be removed for cleaning.
Fixing hardware does not need to be stainless if they cannot get at it, to chew.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Really nice platforms and fleece perches here too http://www.parroteeliabirdtoys.com/Perches-Platforms_c_8.html


----------

